# New table finished up.



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Here on the farm we supplement income with woodworking. I just finished up this Oak farm table this morning. I cut and processed all the wood from the farm with my sawmill. It turned out great. This table retails for 1700 from most builders but we sell them for 600 with 4 chairs which I'm working on now. So they move rather quick. Nothing like seeing a project go from tree to home. Its a Kona staind bottom with natural Cherry top.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Beautiful. If I lived closer I would commission some furniture. Do you have a website?


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow- what lovely table.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I am impressed! You are truly a craftsman! It would be cool if you could take a picture of a tree before you harvest it and give a copy to the buyer of a finished product.


----------



## libertygirl (Jul 18, 2011)

Very nice work and craftsmanship!


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks everybody. I love working wood. I did take a picture of a Cedar I cut and made some benches and other things out of when I got my sawmill. But never thought to give it to the owner. That's a good idea.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

What do the chairs look like? I'd love to see a picture of those, too. I sure wish you were closer!! I have a spot in my bathroom that needs a little cabinet but it has to be narrow front to back. Finding a tall cabinet like that is about impossible. 

I think 600.00 for a table and chairs of such quality as you make is really low. They would likely sell just as quickly for 700.00 and that would still be cheap. You could make up a little booklet (kind of like those grandma brag books that hold photos - you can even get them at the dollar store) Have some pictures of the trees and some pictures of the steps it takes to craft such a beautiful piece. People would LOVE it. They could show the pictures to their friends and it would probably generate more business, too!


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Kasota said:


> What do the chairs look like? I'd love to see a picture of those, too. I sure wish you were closer!! I have a spot in my bathroom that needs a little cabinet but it has to be narrow front to back. Finding a tall cabinet like that is about impossible.
> 
> I think 600.00 for a table and chairs of such quality as you make is really low. They would likely sell just as quickly for 700.00 and that would still be cheap. You could make up a little booklet (kind of like those grandma brag books that hold photos - you can even get them at the dollar store) Have some pictures of the trees and some pictures of the steps it takes to craft such a beautiful piece. People would LOVE it. They could show the pictures to their friends and it would probably generate more business, too!


I will post pics of the chairs tuesday when they are done. They are a low back straight leg chair. This table sits about 3.5-4 inches higher than standard dinner table. In the old days having a table top that you didnt have to bend over as much to use was more useful. So the chairs are a mix of standard dinner chair and a type of barstool. We could sell them for more especially since we get so many calls, but we are pretty frugal on the farm so we prefer to get quicker money than have stuff sit around for longer due to lack of storage area. And in all honesty. I have less than 20 hours work time in that table and chairs from tree to finish. And obviosly the material is free. So it works out to be pretty fair. The drying of the wood is the longest part but once you get it set up right there is always dry wood while others are drying. Takes a couple years though. Thanks so much for such kind words on my craftsmanship. I try hard to keep the old handmade philosophy alive. I can ship things if you ever needed something done. So keep that in mind if you cant find anyon local. I would be happy to work with you on a piece that will be to your liking.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Woot! 

I will take some measurements - but what I need is a cabinet that would sit on the floor and be maybe 5 feet tall and have sliding doors on it. Maybe the doors could be split so there was a lower set and an upper set. I have a really tiny house (not quite a micro house but close lol!) and a tiny narrow bathroom with just a wee bit of space. Right now there is an old metal bookshelf in there that I keep towels on and the size is not bad but it is soo utterly ugly. Can you do sliding doors? I'm curious to know what shipping would be and if that would put it out of the ballpark for me. 

Let me know if you can do sliding doors and I'll measure the space. 

I'm also looking for a nice piece of wood that I can use to make a blending board. Most blending boards (for fiber prep) are 12x12. I want to make one that would be 12 x 18. The wood would need to be 13x19 to give me working space to attach the blending board cloth. Some people use cutting boards but the ones I've seen are too small.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Kasota said:


> Woot!
> 
> I will take some measurements - but what I need is a cabinet that would sit on the floor and be maybe 5 feet tall and have sliding doors on it. Maybe the doors could be split so there was a lower set and an upper set. I have a really tiny house (not quite a micro house but close lol!) and a tiny narrow bathroom with just a wee bit of space. Right now there is an old metal bookshelf in there that I keep towels on and the size is not bad but it is soo utterly ugly. Can you do sliding doors? I'm curious to know what shipping would be and if that would put it out of the ballpark for me.
> 
> ...


You give me some measurments and snap a pic of the area and I could give you a price shipping included. Sliding doors would be no problem. As for the blending board I could def make you one up out of some beautiful mahagony I got. That would be no problem.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Your table is Great! I had looked a long time for a decent "harvest table". The only ones I saw were in antique stores and far too much $ for what I would get. So I origionaly bought 4 legs(over 100.$) at HD. Then while looking at an antique store I found what would have been a harvest table , 5 leggs, but the extensisons were missing.( it could open up to about 11 feet) So for under 70.$ I got the table and had BIL plane some ash for me. I opened the table to the exact width I wanted and built a top for it. 2inch ash plained and I made a wax for it. Big heavy table for my canning and even cutting up all the deer I do. Your table is worth the 600. even without the chairs. But I understand, the market is what it is. I bet you could sell Harvest Tables on the barter board here-finished just broken down for shipping. Cutting boards like Kastoa are handy too, I even poasted a picture of the very large one I got for processing quanitys of veggies, awhile back , I was so excited!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I am getting wood for a blending board! Wooot! I am so excited! :happy:


----------



## SimplyErin (May 29, 2014)

Absolutely lovely. You must feel a great sense of satisfaction.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Thank you. It does feel great when you see a project finished. Kasota Im starting your board today. I hope you ove it!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Very nice table, very nice indeed. I love woodworking. Several years ago, wife and i moved to a small place with no storage or garage. I had to sell all of my tools and equipment, i badly miss all of it.
For now I do a lot of scroll saw work when time allows, but sometime, hopefully soon, I will start adding back to my tools. I miss building furniture and cabinets.


----------



## Adirondackgal (Aug 8, 2013)

What a beautiful table! We have such talented people on this forum.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Fantastic work. You are very talented. Can't wait to see the chairs.


----------



## Jeanne000 (Jul 17, 2014)

Gorgeous!! Can't wait to see the chairs.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Wow, your table is just beautiful! Wonderful craftsmanship. It must be a great feeling knowing that you created something like that from trees. I think $600. would be too low a price.


----------



## christinarobert (Sep 19, 2014)

Fantastic work! This is really a beautiful table. Good job!



--------------------------------
Christina
Unique Indian wedding cards- A gateway to perfectly planned marriage!


----------



## henryriverfarms (Jan 27, 2014)

Ok, why can't I see the picture of the table?


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Not sure. It's there


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Vahomesteaders said:


> I will post pics of the chairs tuesday when they are done. They are a low back straight leg chair.


Any pics yet?


----------



## Candy (May 12, 2002)

I cant see the picture either


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

OK...why can't I see the pic? All I see is a large outlined box with "Attached Images" above the top left corner.

I wanna seeeeeee...")


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Did that work?


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Table pics show up fine, got any chair pics?


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

I do. Just got to get them transferred to my new phone.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

NICE!!!!!!

You made chairs, too???


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Yep. I build all furniture from scratch from local trees I process. I take dead standing timber and turn it into useful things again. I love it!


----------



## Candy (May 12, 2002)

Oh the table is BEAUTIFUL!  You are very talented.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for reposting the photos. There is a glitch the techs are searching for that is causing images before 7/21/14 to maybe not show.


----------

